# This is why i love butterfly style! (Video)



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Todays shooting session
Enjoy and thanks for watching!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that rolled band for the target? Good vid and tunes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

treefork said:


> Is that rolled band for the target? Good vid and tunes. :thumbsup:


Thanks! It is actually a plastic cap from a chair leg with some white tape round it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... Would like to see a full view of the shooter so we can see your draw, pouch hold, and release.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIcely Done!

I like the idea of the small "window" opening, I know it helps me "zone in" on the smaller targets..

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice shooting my friend ...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

"11/14 Not Bad" ...Not bad?!?! I would say AWESOME 

Were talking here about a small plastic cap... Very well. You have great accuracy!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shoot'in!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice dude! Thanks for taking the time to share. Good shooting!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome shooting. Can you give us some tips on how to aim? I just started butterfly. I can only keep it inside the 81/2" x 11" copy paper. I miss mostly high and to the left. I don't aim (don't know how). I just guess-timate where I'll hit. I been watching a lot of Torsten's video.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting ... Would like to see a full view of the shooter so we can see your draw, pouch hold, and release.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Sure! It is hard to get a good camera angle in there, i hope the weather gets better soon so i can do some outside shooting!



lightgeoduck said:


> NIcely Done!
> 
> I like the idea of the small "window" opening, I know it helps me "zone in" on the smaller targets..
> 
> LGD


Yes it is a big plus because it helps on concentration and blurs out any distractions!



mr. green said:


> Awesome shooting. Can you give us some tips on how to aim? I just started butterfly. I can only keep it inside the 81/2" x 11" copy paper. I miss mostly high and to the left. I don't aim (don't know how). I just guess-timate where I'll hit. I been watching a lot of Torsten's video.


I also sideshoot instinctively with a PFS or a small gap shooter, i find this more accurate for that kind of ss, but in this case with wider forks i always aim. I recommend you watch some of BIll Hays tutorials on aiming, he covers aimed shooting with a lot of different setups and im sure you will find everything you need! I hope this helps!

Thank you all for your great comments!


----------

